# I'm trying to teach my puppy tricks but he's to hyper to listen



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

He sounds lovely - a typical baby puppy, with a short attention span and easily distracted! I'd arm myself with scrummy treats, and lure him the first few times. Once he realises that the game is really about him teaching you to give him treats by doing something as easy as sitting down, he will catch on very quickly! Even better, just watch him closely, and use a marker (a clicker or word) to tell him he's doing something good, and reward him immediately. That way he will learn to experiment a bit to find ways of getting the treat.

But keep the sessions very short, make it very easy for him to succeed, and keep up a very high rate of rewards. Remember you are not so much teaching him tricks at this age as teaching him that the training game is fun, and full of Good Stuff for Poodles! Impulse control games are always a good idea for very bouncy puppies - things like Crate Games and It's Yer Choice.


----------



## Amy007 (Jan 4, 2013)

I think I'll try using the clicker and see how that works out  thanks so much for answering


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes definitely short sessions. When my toys were younger I only teach in 2-3 min sessions a few times a day. After 3 mins my Gucci boy would lose interest in the training sessions and starts to play with his toys. So I try to end the sessions before he loses interest and on a positive note. It only took him about 20 mins (short 2-3 min sessions) total to learn a new trick.


----------

